# Fighting Discus



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

For those of you who remember, I posted a thread a while back asking about two discus shaking their tails at each other. A few days later, one contracted intestinal flagellates. In the process of treating metronidazole, the two started fighting in earnest. In past, the checkerboard bullied the turk - now, probably 'cos of the checkerboard stunting because of flagellates, it has grown just as big, and is reciprocating the aggression. Last time, several members said the two might be pairing up. Jaw locking and whacking each other with their tails isn't a sign of courtship, is it?


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

CloudySky said:


> For those of you who remember, I posted a thread a while back asking about two discus shaking their tails at each other. A few days later, one contracted intestinal flagellates. In the process of treating metronidazole, the two started fighting in earnest. In past, the checkerboard bullied the turk - now, probably 'cos of the checkerboard stunting because of flagellates, it has grown just as big, and is reciprocating the aggression. Last time, several members said the two might be pairing up. Jaw locking and whacking each other with their tails isn't a sign of courtship, is it?


No, they are definitely not dating. They are fighting. Discus don't like small community. Just bring in more discus of similar sizes to minimize the fighting. As long as the filtration is strong, they don't need a lot of swimming space. You have seen pictures of all my discus tanks, and they are proven much happier in a tight community.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Treating intestinal flagellates using Metro & have great success by using 450-500 mg for each 10 gallons of water


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> No, they are definitely not dating. They are fighting. Discus don't like small community. Just bring in more discus of similar sizes to minimize the fighting. As long as the filtration is strong, they don't need a lot of swimming space. You have seen pictures of all my discus tanks, and they are proven much happier in a tight community.


I think Peter might be on to something. When I kept 6 discus in a 90 gallon tank, they fought - all the time and it could get pretty violent. The more discus I added, the lower the aggression in the tank. Now with 16 discus in a 90 gallon tank, there is no more fighting apart from when a pair or two are spawning, but it's nothing like it used to be. And if they have an established pecking order, I have no idea what it is whereas before it was clearly evident which were the dominant discus. If you are lucky enough to sneak up on a tank full of discus while they are sleeping, then you'll agree with Peter's idea that they are happier in a tight community - mine all sleep closely huddled up beside each other leaving most of the tank empty


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> I think Peter might be on to something. When I kept 6 discus in a 90 gallon tank, they fought - all the time and it could get pretty violent. The more discus I added, the lower the aggression in the tank. Now with 16 discus in a 90 gallon tank, there is no more fighting apart from when a pair or two are spawning, but it's nothing like it used to be. And if they have an established pecking order, I have no idea what it is whereas before it was clearly evident which were the dominant discus. If you are lucky enough to sneak up on a tank full of discus while they are sleeping, then you'll agree with Peter's idea that they are happier in a tight community - mine all sleep closely huddled up beside each other leaving most of the tank empty


Shelley is 100% correct. Initially, our investment in discus purchasing might be high but eventually it will all pay off if we continue keeping discus instead of dropping out after a short time due to casualties or whatever reasons. Having said that, discus need a perfect environment to do well and some homes just don"t have the facilities to accommodate them.

My two cents !!!!


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, due to flagellates, the pigeon has been stunting lately. However, the turk has been growing and eating like crazy. I swear it's grown an inch in less than two months! I'll need a couple more then. Have to check out April's May shipment. Peter, if you're still interested in selling the snakeskins, contact me. If not, remember to post pics if and when they do breed  (with your discus keeping experience, I'm sure it's only a matter of time)


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Also, I have finished metro medication, and the checkerboard is eating again. Now, it's just the turk bullying it that's the problem.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

CloudySky said:


> Yeah, due to flagellates, the pigeon has been stunting lately. However, the turk has been growing and eating like crazy. I swear it's grown an inch in less than two months! I'll need a couple more then. Have to check out April's May shipment. Peter, if you're still interested in selling the snakeskins, contact me. If not, remember to post pics if and when they do breed  (with your discus keeping experience, I'm sure it's only a matter of time)


Thanks Harry !!!
Once I get my snakeskins going again, I will invite you to look at them personally, and I will consider unloading them as I need somebody who has the PATIENCE to continue the raising process, from free swimming to juvies, which will be the biggest challenge of all.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank _you_, Peter. You've given me plenty of valuable advice on discus keeping. Once I'm free from school, I'll have all the time in the world to look after them. Good luck, and remember, pictures!!!


----------

